# New Collar Suggestions



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

What type of collar does your V wear? Also need opinions about leather for dogs who swim a few times a week. (we don't want to constantly change collars)

Gun Dog Supply is our current vendor - nothing wrong with them except some fading on the pink one and they don't fit super tight - they are stiff. They are great for water though!

http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-1--collar.html


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Mendota has a durasoft collar that looks like leather, but doesn't absorb water.
I have one of their leads, and so far I like it


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

VB - PIKE @ 62#s has a Mendota split ring hunter orange 16in - a great fit - the tag end just goes under the D ring - I love the collar - down side - they do fade - crack @ rivet points - but still strong - PIKE is on his 3rd - all of his leads leather collars check cord are from Mendota - Made in the USA !!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Every time one of my older kids gets a new addition to the family, they windup leaving my house with one of my leads, puppy collars, and sometimes a check cord. When my daughter rescued a Catahoula, she borrowed my last check cord. When I was sending Scout to his home with my other daughter, I ordered a biothane check cord for him. I have to say I like it better than any of the rope ones. I would complain about losing some of my stuff, but it gives me a chance to try out some of the new stuff.
I also found some real duck puppy dummies, and Scout is having a blast retrieving them off the water. They are soft on a young puppies mouth, but clean up easily and float.


----------

